# Jahreshauptversammlung TLAV (Thüringer Landesangelfischereiverband e.V. im VDSF)



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag 03/2011

*Jahreshauptversammlung TLAV (Thüringer Landesangelfischereiverband e.V. im VDSF)​* 
Am 12. März findet die Jahreshauptversammlung (JHV) des TLAV statt.

Wir erhielten dazu verschiedene Dokumente, welche für die Zukunft der Thüringer Angler wichtig sind.

Die Enttäuschung des TLAV über die gescheiterte Fusion auf Bundesebene ändert nichts daran, dass in Thüringen die Einheit der Angler erreicht werden muss.

Ein einheitlicher Anglerverband ist auch der Wunsch der Thüringer Landespolitik und des für die Angelfischerei zuständigen Fachministeriums. 

Auf der JHV des TLAV werden dazu entsprechende Beschlussanträge diskutiert und über diese abgestimmt.

Der TLAV hat auf Nachfrage zugesagt, uns über die Diskussion und Ergebnisse auf dem Laufenden zu halten. 

Wir werden dazu entsprechend berichten und Euch auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------

